# 4Health Vs. Diamond Naturals Dog Food



## doggies5 (Apr 21, 2011)

Has anyone tried either of these brands of Dog foods? 4Health and Diamonds Naturals. They appear to be similar but 4Health's ingredients look better to me.

What's your opinion about these dog foods?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Both of them are in my rotation. I think the ingredients are pretty comparable, I wouldn't be able to pick one as being better.

4Health:
Chicken, chicken meal, cracked pearled barley, millet, brewers rice, chicken fat, beet pulp, natural chicken flavor, flaxseed, fish meal, etc.....

Diamond Naturals:
Chicken, chicken meal, whole grain brown rice, white rice, cracked pearled barley, chicken fat, oatmeal, dried plain beet pulp, egg product, flaxseed, natural chicken flavor, fish meal, etc.....

Both are fairly high in grains and not the highest quality, but pretty good for the price.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't use either, but my daughter and son-in-law do use 4Health in their rotation. They have a beautiful German Shorthair Pointer female, Ziggy. She does great on the food. Ziggy also eats TOTW. They get both from Tractor Supply. They switched to save some money and are loving that Ziggy is doing so well and they are saving dollars!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

doggies5 said:


> Has anyone tried either of these brands of Dog foods? 4Health and Diamonds Naturals. They appear to be similar but 4Health's ingredients look better to me.
> 
> What's your opinion about these dog foods?


Never tried 4Health, but I'm quite happy with Diamond Naturals.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> Never tried 4Health, but I'm quite happy with Diamond Naturals.


same here. my dogs did great on it!


----------



## doggies5 (Apr 21, 2011)

that is the one thing that i hate. i never can find a food that is in the "middle". all dog foods are either goood or they r crap. i am overwhelmed with how many dog foods they are out there, i just wish i could find one that was decent with quality ingredients that was reasonably priced. if anyone finds a good dog food that is cheaper than most, let me know...i would like to know.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

doggies5 said:


> that is the one thing that i hate. i never can find a food that is in the "middle". all dog foods are either goood or they r crap. i am overwhelmed with how many dog foods they are out there, i just wish i could find one that was decent with quality ingredients that was reasonably priced. if anyone finds a good dog food that is cheaper than most, let me know...i would like to know.


Um. . .yes, 4Health and Diamond Naturals. They're decent but not top quality, and very affordable (cheaper than Purina ONE!). I pay $28.99 for a 40-pound bag of DN at Tractor Supply. $26.99 at the locally-owned feed store.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Willowy said:


> Um. . .yes, 4Health and Diamond Naturals. They're decent but not top quality, and very affordable (cheaper than Purina ONE!). I pay $28.99 for a 40-pound bag of DN at Tractor Supply. $26.99 at the locally-owned feed store.


Yep, also check out Whole Earth Farms, which I think is comparable to those two in price and qualitity. I used to feed it and would again. There's a food at Costco called Kirkland that is cheaper too, although I've never tried it.

I also think for what it is (grain-free, low starch, alternative protein sources) Taste of the Wild is very cheap--something like $25 for 15 pounds. Around here 15 pounds lasts like 5 months, though, so it might not seem so cheap to someone with multiple larger dogs.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

I think its a little over 40 dollars for a 30lb bag of TOTW and that usually gets me through a monthish with 2 dogs over 70lbs. The Shih Tzu Bo eats Holistic select. I used the 4health can food because its just 99 cents a can here lol.


----------

